# Neo - Red point and Smirnoff - Seal Bi Colour Ragdoll x Persian cross breed . 6 yrs o



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Neo - Red point and Smirnoff - Seal Bi Colour Ragdoll x Persian cross breed . 6 yrs old

we at Animal Lifeline UK got these into rescue you can view their thread here 2 x Ragdoll x Persains in Kent

Thank you to Kita and Beth for transporting these to RPR as well Transport from Kent to Rushden

These beautiful cats have come to us because their owner is expecting a baby
They are siblings and must stay together. If I didnt know they were cross breeds I would say they were pure Ragdolls. Neutered/microchipped and they have had their 1st vaccination and will need another in 3 weeks time.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Neo - Red point and Smirnoff - Seal Bi Colour Ragdoll x Persian cross breed . 6 yrs old


----------



## LaurenGrace (Apr 17, 2012)

Lovely cats! I wish I had a garden


----------

